# Wicked labs



## p Goutz (Mar 2, 2016)

Any body know this source? Im having a hard time getting them to ship an order. Told me via e mail to call them then provided the wrong number? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p Goutz (Mar 3, 2016)

Its official wicked labs is a scam! Took the money and offered nothing but bullshit. Do not do business with this scumbag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 3, 2016)

Bro why don't you check out  our sponsors form there are  reviews and bloods laid out for you. Instead of throwing away your money with some fake lab.


----------



## p Goutz (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank you I will and usually do, I took a chance because I saw some hard to find items. Bad decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 4, 2016)

Definitely some exotics with our sponsors check IA or SFY.


----------

